# Start Neighborhood Wallks?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All,

This morning's puppy class was fun again and yet Dulcie is having a very hard time paying attention to me and doing things she really does already know because she finds all the activity and other dogs so distracting. I realize she is young (12 weeks) and this is normal. The instructor said I need to get her out more so that she gets more used to distractions. I agree with her and yet I have been hesitant because she has not had all of her puppy shots yet.

She had her second round of shots last week and no problems and of course I have taken her out in the car just about every day now for a few weeks, including outings to Home Depot and other places to try to give her more socialization opportunities. The thing is, though, she hasn't had any proper walks and so learning to walk nicely on the leash beside me goes just fine in our kitchen and not at all well outside or at puppy class. 

What are your thoughts on my starting her on short walks in our immediate neighborhood? There are numerous dogs in the neighborhood (all well cared for and a variety of breeds and temperaments). Some she has met on our driveway already. I would really like to take her for 10-15 minute walks up the street and down so that we can practice nice walking on leash and also see more people and dogs. It's a quiet neighborhood usually and very few people out usually, but I can generally count on meeting one or two walkers or bicyclists and a dog or two. NO children within about two blocks - sadly. However, I am thinking after a few days, we can venture a little farther up the street to where I know there are some children and I'd like to do that before she gets much older.

Any advice? Is the risk of parvo at this point still greater than the risk I am running by this limited socialization? She spends most of her time in my house with me doing lots of games and training - and yet it is mostly just me. Already I notice when my sons come home from work, with friends often, that DUlcie has begun to get very nippy too. Again, I know that is normal, however it is worst at night and I think more exercise and stimulation during the day - and training to learn her lessons in spite of distractions - might help with that too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have my puppies out going for walks both in my neighborhood and in public parks and even on their own four feet in Petco and Petsmart after the second set of shots.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Charismatic Millie. I think I am going to go for it - since she potties in the front yard anyway, I can't see that the risks are very much higher and the benefits could really make it worthwhile.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Haven't had a puppy, but lots of great advice here. Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think you'd be pretty safe now that she's had her 2nd round of shots also, so have fun letting her 'read the P-mail' and learning to loose leash walk!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My vet recommended that I wait 14 days after the 2nd round of shots. Which for you is only another week...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

This is a good question....I've been going a little stir crazy and it's only been 4 days. I was going to take Happy for my walk tonight and just carry him. He's only 2 lbs. 

My vet said wait till all shots are done unless I'm in an area that doesn't have a lot of dogs, like my woods walks. I don't know I hear so many people say to wait. 

Love to hear what others do.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty I think you are good to go. shelhey I think you need to wait until 2nd round of shots.

hopetocurl for the 2nd round of shots what is provoked is a secondary immune response. With the first shots the immune system has to learn to recognize the antigens from scratch, but with the second the idea is more like, "oh I've seen that before and I know what to do." The booster (true for people too) reminds and strengthens what the immune system knows. In the future the response becomes virtually instantaneous, which is why immunizations work to prevent disease.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> nifty I think you are good to go. shelhey I think you need to wait until 2nd round of shots.
> 
> hopetocurl for the 2nd round of shots what is provoked is a secondary immune response. With the first shots the immune system has to learn to recognize the antigens from scratch, but with the second the idea is more like, "oh I've seen that before and I know what to do." The booster (true for people too) reminds and strengthens what the immune system knows. In the future the response becomes virtually instantaneous, which is why immunizations work to prevent disease.


Curiosity here - but is this still true if the first shots were blocked by maternal antibodies?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If the first shots were interfered with by maternal antibodies then the second shot would really be functioning like the first dose. The immunization has to provoke an active response in the individual to which it is given. If maternal antibodies neutralize the vaccine antigen then the antigen would not have long enough of a half life to be responded to by the puppy (or child). What I wonder about based on your question CM is how much active circulating antibody (let's say to parvo) a mom transfers to her pups prenatally or through nursing. Unless the mom has recently been reboosted or was recently exposed to parvo her antibody levels could be low enough that there wouldn't be transfer of sufficient antibody to be blocking in the pups.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> If the first shots were interfered with by maternal antibodies then the second shot would really be functioning like the first dose. The immunization has to provoke an active response in the individual to which it is given. If maternal antibodies neutralize the vaccine antigen then the antigen would not have long enough of a half life to be responded to by the puppy (or child). What I wonder about based on your question CM is how much active circulating antibody (let's say to parvo) a mom transfers to her pups prenatally or through nursing. Unless the mom has recently been boostered or was recently exposed to parvo her antibody levels could be low enough that there wouldn't be transfer of sufficient antibody to be blocking in the pups.


It is pretty much generally accepted that a properly vaccinated bitch is going to pass on maternal antibodies through her colostrum during the first 2-3 days after birth. And, I have no idea how it works in human babies, but puppies receive all of the maternal antibodies they will ever receive in that initial colostrum. It's also known that vaccinating too early runs the risk of being blocked by maternal antibodies. That's why we vaccinate puppies three times - not because it takes three times to establish immunity, but because *when* the maternal antibodies wane low enough to allow the vaccine to work is unknown. Per Dr. Schultz, one vaccination at the right time is enough to establish immunity. You can run a titer on the bitch and do a nomograph to know when the antibodies will wane, but this is rarely done. In an article I read, Dr. Schulz recommended (in an ideal world) running a titer test on each individual puppy two weeks after vaccinating at that *ideal* time to see if seroconversion took place. 

ETA: no clue where that pink face came from! Ha!

And - there are some single antigen high titer parvo vaccines that supposedly override maternal antibodies. In really high risk areas, some breeders will start giving this vaccine very early - as early as 4-6 weeks - because whether or not mom has passed sufficient antibodies is really unknown without a nomograph.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, we went out for short walks (just about 4/5 houses down the street and back) yesterday and then a little farther (to the end of the street near a busier road) this morning. Passed a barking (but friendly) dog who was behind an invisible fence - first time, Dulcie ran backwards at the first sound of his barking. I stopped and waited for her and she walked back to me and sat down to watch him. She seemed more interested than afraid at that point. After a few moments, I said "Let's go!" and she stepped forward smartly.

This morning's walk was interesting because at the corner of our street and the busier road, there was a real estate sign stuck in the grass and flapping lightly in the breeze. Dulcie checked it out (yay!) with interest. Then we met a neighbor she hasn't met yet (and older woman) and she sat nicely after an initial attempt to jump up. On the way back then we met neighbors we already met (men) and a dog she has already met. She wanted to play with the dog VERY much....lol But since we both had the dogs on leash and were on the street, we did not let them go. Interestingly the older dog, a wheaton terrier, who is usually highly rambunctious, just looked calmly at DUlcie and then made eye contact with me. It may have something to do with the tasty treats I fed him on his first encounter with Dulcie!  Luckily, I had some kibble in my pocket and I was able to give him a bit after a moment and he took it with a very gentle mouth. Meanwhile, Dulcie was a little hellion jumping and bowing and barking to try to get him to play. LOL Fortunately, my neighbor is well used to high energy pups and didn't mind the leash burn he was in danger of getting as she wound herself around his legs trying to get his dog to play. haha

I think these short walks are good for Dulcie (and me!). We keep to the neighborhood and areas I know are no worse than my own front yard and dogs and people I know. It is also a great opportunity to practice nice walking on leash. Emphasis on "Practising" because wowza, there is only a little "nice" walking and a lot of pulling and stopping right now! I tried walking faster and praising her for not pulling and now and then I would say "Free dog!" and let her explore a little close to me and yet a bit less businesslike.


----------

